# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Компания AOC примет участие в Intel Extreme Masters Katowice 2019

## Labs

*
**Минск**, 28* *февраля** 2019** года** –* *Компания* *AOC** приглашает всех фанатов гейминга присоединиться к серии турниров* *IEM** в Катовице, проходящих с 1 по 3 марта в знаменитом спортивно-концертном комплексе «Сподек». Компания* *AOC**, специализирующаяся на производстве мониторов, примет участие в разнообразных мероприятиях в рамках турнира, а также представит свою совершенно новую модель* *AGON AG273QCG**, обладающую наибольшей кадровой частотой в игровой линейке* *AOC**,* *AGON AG251FZ**, а также новинку из специальной серии* *AOC G2590PX/G2**,* *выпущенную под брендом команды* *G**2* *Esports**, которая будет присутствовать на* *IEM Katowice Major* *на турнире* *по CS:GO**. Все активности от компании* *AOC* *будут проходить* *на стенде* *Alsen** в Международном конгресс-центре.*
*Команда* *G2 Esports на* *турнире* *CS:GO Major*
В этом году G2 Esports принимает участие в Intel Extreme Masters. Команда из Берлина сможет пообщаться со своими фанатами на стенде G2 Esports, где также будет представлен недавно выпущенный на рынок игровой монитор AOC [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Кроме того, игроки из G2 Esports смогут поприветствовать своих поклонников на автограф-сессии, которая пройдет на стенде AOC Alsen.
*Игра с профи*
В рамках IEM на стенде AOC Alsen пройдет серия мероприятий. Так, в пятницу посетители смогут проверить свои силы на турнире CS:GO в формате 5х5 и сразиться с такими польскими профессиональными геймерами как Петр “morelz” Татерка и Павел «innocent» Мосек. Артур “IceFire” Климовски из команды Alsen приглашает смельчаков продемонстрировать свой талант в танцевальном баттле вместе с ним прямо территории стенда. Участники также смогут применить свои навыки строительства, вождения, стрельбы в Fortnite Challenge.
Суббота начнется с эксклюзивного показательного матча Rainbow Six: Siege между польской командой PACT и командой, отобранной из посетителей стенда, а также с активностей в рамках CS:GO и Fortnite. Бесстрашные любители шутеров смогут поучаствовать в некоторых матчах Quake Champions в формате 1х1. Кроме того, будет организована встреча с блогером Arquel, а в воскресенье можно будет сразиться за денежный приз на турнире StarCraft 2 в формате 1х1.
Все мероприятия на стенде Alsen будут происходить с поддержкой монитора AOC [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] под брендом Esports с частотой обновления 240 Гц, функцией FreeSync, временем отклика 1 мс и регулируемой подставкой по высоте, наклону и повороту.
Посетители также смогут познакомиться с совершенно новой моделью игрового монитора AOC [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Входя в игровую линейку AGON 3, он сочетает в себе производительность и современный дизайн, предлагая разрешение экрана 2560×1440 (WQHD), время отклика 1 мс, частоту обновления 165 Гц, а также технологию G-Sync для плавного и насыщенного игрового процесса.
*Расписание работы стенда* *AOC Alsen**:*
Пятница12:00 – 14:00: Fortnite challenge15:00 – 17:00: Турнир CS:GO17:00 – 18:00: Выступление косплееров18:00 – 20:00: CS:GO deathmatchСуббота12:00 – 13:00: Показательный турнир R6S13:00 – 15:00: Турнир CS:GO14:00 – 15:00: Встреча с Arquel15:00 – 17:00: Турнир Quake17:00 – 18:00: Выступление косплееров18:00 – 20:00: Fortnite challengВоскресенье12:00 – 14:00: Турнир StarCraft 215:00 – 17:00: Турнир CS:GO17:00 – 18:00: Выступление косплееров18:00 – 20:00: Fortnite challengeДополнительную информацию можно получить на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] AOC Gaming или на страницах бренда в социальных сетях [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

